# Making brake lines? Tool recommendation?



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm getting ready to replace brake lines on a MK1. I want to make new metal lines for the entire car. Can anyone tell me if this is the propper tool to buy? 








http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/752776/10002/-1
It's the Double Flare tool. I want to make sure that this is the correct one.. I've always heard it's the "double flare" but wanted to make sure... Thanks..


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

No! You want the bubble flare dude


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (smokin_tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokin_tdi* »_No! You want the bubble flare dude

Where do I get that? I am not a mechanic by day so I don't have access to a tool truck? Is there somewhere else? Online?


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I got my set from NAPA. You will also want a tube cutter and a reamer to clean the end of the tube after you cut it.
You could use a philips screwdriver as a reamer if you're in a bind, but it's not optimal


_Modified by smokin_tdi at 9:25 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (smokin_tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokin_tdi* »_I think I got my set from NAPA. You will also want a tube cutter and a reamer to clean the end of the tube after you cut it.
You could use a philips screwdriver as a reamer if you're in a bind, but it's not optimal

_Modified by smokin_tdi at 9:25 AM 1-30-2009_

Cool. thanks!


----------



## crunchy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

ebay is a good place to look for the tool as well. i got a matco tools bubble flare set for about half of the truck price.


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Sears Bro...they have a $39 kit...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...0003a


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Hid_Mann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hid_Mann* »_Sears Bro...they have a $39 kit...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...0003a


Bad A$$! Buying it asap! Thanks.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Call me ignorant, but I'm rather new to alot of this stuff. Where do you get the brass threaded ends for the line? Would it be safe to assume that any automotive place would sell them? Brake line I have coming out of my ass, but not the little ends for it.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

I can get that stuff from olympus imported parts here locally. I'm sure any import parts place can get them for you.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_Call me ignorant, but I'm rather new to alot of this stuff. Where do you get the brass threaded ends for the line? Would it be safe to assume that any automotive place would sell them? Brake line I have coming out of my ass, but not the little ends for it.

They don't need to be brass, most OEM's are not. Many places I believe you can get them if you specify the pipe diameter etc.
NAPA I think? Probably places like Jeg's maybe, almost everywhere that sells parts to make brake lines, especially hot rods places because making your own lines is popular.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

I assumed they were brass, or brass plated. I modified a chunk of brake line and the coupling looked like it was at least brass coated.


----------



## crunchy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

any FLAPS should have them in various lengths. you'll need to bend them to suit. they will be flared and have the correct ends installed. 
specify european thread when you ask for the brake line.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

does anyone know where I can get a mk3 VR6 flare nut? Autozone Oreilys Advanced auto doesn't have any nuts that aren't SAE. The flare nut is for the rear brakes


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Are all VW's the same diameter brake line? I've seen a couple of bubble flaring sets, but I don't know what size of brake line they have, and I want a kit that will be somewhat universal for all/a bunch of models.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_Are all VW's the same diameter brake line? I've seen a couple of bubble flaring sets, but I don't know what size of brake line they have, and I want a kit that will be somewhat universal for all/a bunch of models.

perhaps not a direct answer but.... the lines going from MC to Modulator are larger diameter than the pipes from modulator to calipers....
I would be amazed if all VW uses the same diameter piping throughout the lineup... this usually is not the case on most OEM's.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Modulator? Dammit, another term I've yet to come across. Is that on a non-ABS system? I just assumed that the lines go from the MC right back to the calipers/drums.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Modulator is a common term in the brake industry of the unit that controls ABS, VSA, etc. functions. 
More commonly known as ABS pump, but that is not the only function obviously, it can do much much much more.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Making brake lines? Tool recommendation? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

I didn't notice in the post anywhere, but a tubing bender goes a long way if you need to make bends. And it keeps everything looking clean.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re:  (GTijoejoe)*

So if there's no modulator, of it the car is non-ABS, does the line go from the MC straight to the caliper/drum?
Also, anyone have an idea what would be ideal for corrosion prevention on brake lines and the flare nuts?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_So if there's no modulator, of it the car is non-ABS, does the line go from the MC straight to the caliper/drum?
Also, anyone have an idea what would be ideal for corrosion prevention on brake lines and the flare nuts?

correct, on non-ABS the MC lines will split off and go straight to the calipers/Drums.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Ok, so with this setup, I assume it will be one line down to the bottom of the unibody, then a join, and then the line to the back brakes. Is there usually one size all along for a setup like this? 
For anyone wanting specifics, this is in regards to a VW Fox, but I guess would apply to other non-ABS cars as well.
Also, does the modulator have any electronics hooked up to it on ABS-enabled vehicles? Would it be as simple as swapping an older MC in for non-ABS brakes?


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Wrong, Individual lines run to the rear, supplying fluid to a rear beam proportioning valve, or load sensing valve. This valve can restrict flow bakes on how much load is placed on the suspension, sensing through the use of a spring.
2 ports into the valve, two ports out, going to the rear brakes.
I've heard that golfs may not have this, not sure about with rear disks either.
Edit: Sorry, there are also proportioning valves which can be mounted directly to the M/C, they go in line to the rear brake lines and restrict how much fluid can pass through. In this case, a load sensing valve is not used


_Modified by smokin_tdi at 10:51 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

No, there will be 4 lines coming from your non-abs M/C. One line for each brake caliper/ wheel cylinder. The lines are all the same size.
I'm not sure I understand what you're wanting to do; put ABS on the car? Remove ABS from a car?
I don't think it will work to install a non-ABS M/C instead of the ABS one.
If you are looking just to replace the M/C on a non-ABS car, remove old, bench bleed new, install, bleed brakes, done.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (smokin_tdi)*

Yeah, you got what I meant. I meant a single line from each port down to the bottom of the car, and then a join, for the rest of the line running to the back of the car.
I don't want nor have ABS, and I don't know 100% how it works, so I prefer to talk as if it doesn't exist. Makes it easier for me to understand how the whole brake system works.


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

The two lines going to the rear brakes don't join. They either go one to each wheel cylinder/ caliper or into a load sensing valve, which does not mix the two lines.
The reason there's two lines is for safety, if you blow one line, at least your other wheel will still work.
The way they are set up on your car is a cross, L/F and R/R will be together and R/F and L/R.
I suggest looking into how a M/C works if you really want to understand fully.
And to keep this somewhat on topic with the tool thing, I noticed a metric flare kit 30% off at the NAPA warehouse in Cambridge if anyone's looking for one.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

ok, so I got that double flare tool from sears and I bought a small line with to flare nuts to practice on. Problem is, I can't get it to flare. I followed the instructions but it really doesn't do much in the way of flaring. Could anyone give the procedure in how to do this?


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, if you're going to be doing these brake lines on a VW, you will want Bubble flares. It's up there at the beginning of the thread.
Cut the tube, clean/ream it so the tip of the die can fit in, clamp the tube in the holder so it's flush with the top, or a tiny bit more. put some brake fluid on there to keep everything moving smooth, tighten the die down and you should be good.
Make sure that when you are crushing the die into the tubing that the tubing and the die remain square . you do not want the die to be coming down at an angle as it comes toward the tube holder/clamp. This will kink and distort the flare, and it will not be useable!
After you've made the flare and removed the die, check the end of the tube to make sure that you didn't gouge the insides of get any crap in there.
Disclaimer!! Brakes are VERY important! If you're not comfortable with doing this or don't know what you're doing, find someone who does, and get them to help you or bring it to a professional and get it done right. 


_Modified by smokin_tdi at 6:47 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

So, for bubble flared lines, is there a metric diameter line that needs to be used, or will SAE sized lines work? I'm not sure if the size of brake line is the diameter of the line, or if it's the size of the fitting that's on the end.


----------



## smokin_tdi (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's the outer diameter of the line. Also pretty sure that the metric and standard lines are the same size, though I can't recall what the actual sizes are.
You'll probably only be able to find a standard size, it will work


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (smokin_tdi)*

i meant to say bubble flare LOL


----------

